# filming slab city, what do you want to know?



## Matt Derrick (Dec 23, 2012)

So I'm going to slab city for two months to film the area, and interview travelers about why they come there, and various other things. is there anything you would like to see, or questions i can answer in my videos? im curious what people want to know about the place....


----------



## travelin (Dec 24, 2012)

i am curious about rv living out there. i guess im wanting info on water and septic. have power covered but this particular rig we are in has fairly small holding tanks and we cant go more than about five days without filling up with water and dumping sewer.

have no real plans for being there, but its someting good to know.

guess thats not a subject to waste time on filming, duh.


----------



## Dmac (Dec 24, 2012)

is the "tank" still there? i personally would like to see a bit more of niland, you know, what sort of shops and amenities are around. where to get water etc. thanks.


----------



## Nemo Perish (Dec 24, 2012)

basic life of the slabs. kinda like a day in the life thing. i wanna know on the acquisition of food, friends; the perks and the pitfalls. what makes people come back year after year? what makes others never want to leave?


----------



## crow jane (Dec 25, 2012)

Yeah.


that whole meth thing.


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 25, 2012)

footage of the crappy lil "skatepark" bowl thing


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 25, 2012)

dmac66 said:


> is the "tank" still there? i personally would like to see a bit more of niland, you know, what sort of shops and amenities are around. where to get water etc. thanks.


 
yes, the tank is still there, and moth is still living in it. i'll be doing a feature about him and his place at some point.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 25, 2012)

Nemo Perish said:


> basic life of the slabs. kinda like a day in the life thing. i wanna know on the acquisition of food, friends; the perks and the pitfalls. what makes people come back year after year? what makes others never want to leave?


 
that's a good idea, i'll see about incorporating it in there somewhere.


----------



## schmutz (Jan 31, 2013)

I am super curious about meetings at the Haven and Life Water Mission...both bible study and the who na/aa thing. Cuz I am learning that I can't live my life without faith (to paraphrase someone I love)


----------



## Benny (Jan 31, 2013)

Overall my stay in the slabs was fun but the time i spent in the summer was brutal. Watch out for Imperial county cops! They are worse than LAPD because they have nothing better to do than mess with folks in the slabs.


----------



## man of the forest (Apr 12, 2013)

Benny said:


> Overall my stay in the slabs was fun but the time i spent in the summer was brutal. Watch out for Imperial county cops! They are worse than LAPD because they have nothing better to do than mess with folks in the slabs.


maybe somthing that touches on what benny just mentiond. especialy long hairs, we allways be gettin fucked with.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 12, 2013)

Unfortunately none of this really panned out, due to events I posted about in the blog. Maybe someday, but I'm going to take a break from the slabs for a while.


----------

